# Fur type and facial furnishing



## scockapoo (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi! I was wondering what coat type my 6 week old cockapoo is going to have and whether he is going to have an "open face" (not the traditional teddy bear look). As of now he does not have the typical facial furnishing but the rest of his body has a lot of fur. He is an f1 pup  My family is so so excited to bring him home in about a week!
























he is the cream color pup in the bottom photo. You can see that his nose does not have much fur at all.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

Difficult to say. Mine has the teddy bear face. 6 weeks and 9 months


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Our Digby had more of the poodle look as a pup, but had a very bare face to start off with, but gradually developed the fuzzy grass catcher look. These pictures are 9 weeks and almost 2 years. He was probably about 6 months before it grew in properly.


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Whoops think I went a bit wonky with the photos 😀


----------



## scockapoo (Jun 26, 2020)

Dig said:


> Our Digby had more of the poodle look as a pup, but had a very bare face to start off with, but gradually developed the fuzzy grass catcher look. These pictures are 9 weeks and almost 2 years. He was probably about 6 months before it grew in properly.
> View attachment 130740
> View attachment 130740
> View attachment 130741
> ...


He's sweet! Love his facial hair


----------



## ReichertCaleb (Jun 26, 2020)

Your dog is really cute.


----------

